# loco shuts down on switch



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

When I run very slow the loco will stop while crossing a switch.(not every time)Any other loco on the track will stop also. Power is ok and there is no over current indication. I do not have to reset anything but just turn the throttle up and it starts normal, Same with other train on the track at the same time.
This also happens with one train on siding not being used.
It does not happen when the loco is going faster and it does not happen every time when going slow. Both did not do this before I added the switch. Any Ideas? Thanks; Don

Bachmann EZ command with one Bachmann loco and IHC MKT loco. Loop with one switch for siding.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Who made the switch?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it is an atlas switch. No name that i can see but the control that came with it iz atlas. Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The fact that both locos stop at the same time is indicative of a short. There is probably some sort of auto-reseting breaker in the bachmann command unit.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Snap switch thats power routed, yep not good for dcc.
You really want to stick with the Atlas "custom line" switches, Mark 3's and 4's.
What happening is that it's shorting out for a split second If you post a picture of the Frog portion of the switch I'll show you exactly where its shorting and how to fix it.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I will try to get a photo tomorrow. Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't hear anything about a short being detected though, how does Bachmann unit indicate a short? I would also say instead of a short it is causing an open circuit, the weight of the engine pushes down on the track to cause loss of power. I don't know of any DCC system that would do something to indicate loss of power.

If you have an amp meter of sufficient capacity, put it in series with your power feed and see what is happening. If the amps go high then you have a short, if amps go to zero you have an open circuit.

With engine(s) elsewhere on the railroad try pressing down on the track gently with a piece of wood (insulating) and see if that causes the issue too.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Short detection on a Bachmann EZ command is very minimal or non-existant.:thumbsdown:

You can not put an AMP meter on a DCC system it will go compleatly out of wack! and can cause damage to the contol unit.

I would agree with the open if he couldn't just turn the throttle up and get it moving again. But I have seen stranger things over the years.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The light on the loco goes out when this happens and a loco on the other side of the track also stops.
Don


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a weird one.

Every now and then my loco seems to receive a phantom signal. It will suddenly speed up and then slow back down. Sometimes dramatically! 

I have an ez command. When the track shorts, the system cuts power and the all stop button flashes untill the short is resolved. LoCo makes a chirping emergency beep when shorting out.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you all notice a pattern emerging? 
Bachmann EZ commands are know for having erratic operations up all differnt conditions.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

added photo's in beginning of thread. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The switch looks good.
One test is to add a peice of cellophane tape (in blue) to test for a frog short.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The power feed is at the end of a curve 1 section away from where you pointed out. It is soldered to the rail joiners. I only have 1 power feed but I have not had any problems that I know of.
The 2 rails you point out are hooked to the same power wire.
I will try the tape. Thanks; Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did I catch it right that you only have one power feed?
You need to have power feeds on all three sides of that switch. Reason being is that it's a power routed switch and it can and will lose power and connections, due to bad contact points. It will work some of the time and not other times.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You are correct; 1 power feed. I tried the tape, it is actually stopping slightly before the tape. This leads me to think one of the rivets on the moving part is not always a good contact. Any way to add power feed without ripping up the track? ( yes, I am incredibly lazy!) Thanks; Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes just drill small holes on the outsides of the rails and drop power feeds.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don

I have Peco turnouts. I had a similar problem with my
E Z command. I found that wide loco wheels were
shorting at the point where the diverging Left rail
is separated from the straight Right rail by a tiny
insulator. I took another guys suggestion and solved
it with a tiny drop of clear fingernail polish.

I notice your Atlas turnout seems close like that.

I discovered this when I saw actual little sparks
when the loco went thru the turnout...can you
see sparks?

The Bachmann Controller will at times stop everything
when it senses a momentary short as it was
doing to me...if the short continues the Short LED will begin flashing.

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I just tried to add a lighted caboose and it shorts there every time. I will try the nail polish.
Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes that would be where I said it put the tape and test.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Things getting better. My caboose derails at switch now but all other cars work fine. Always something. Thanks for all the help. Don


----------

